# cinnamon?!!!



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

I was just reading in a dog mag (Bark, I think) about Solid Gold putting out a cinnamon bone - it allegedly takes care flea, ticks, mosquitoes. Anyone heard of using cinnamon? I cannot give Gracie those bones as they have barley in it so if you've heard that cinnamon is reliable, how much cinnamon? Would I just sprinkle it on her food? Just use the regular baking cinnamon (obviously NOT cinnamon sugar.....just what CRAZY Gracie would need







).


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

This was discussed recently:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...true#Post774651


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Thanks, I didn't see it. Are people still finding it effective? So you stopped the frontline completely and just use the cinnamon?


----------

